

Ask HN: What do you find Quora useful for? - tokenadult

A submission of a Quora link here on Hacker News reminded me to ask all of you what topics you think get the best answers on Quora. Do you find Quora helpful for your work? Does Quora help you find answers for questions that come up in personal conversation or recreational reading? What would you recommend Quora for to your friends? Several months ago, in an earlier HN discussion of Quora, I suggested that for me, Hacker News itself is one of the biggest competitors to Quora, because many of the questions I have about things I read will be answered in the course of the back-and-forth of a Hacker News discussion. But Hacker News has a somewhat limited topic scope, by the Hacker News guidelines, so perhaps there is some topic that is well answered on Quora that doesn't come up on Hacker News at all. What do you think? Do you find Quora useful for getting answers to questions that you have?
======
ethank
The site has become unbearably slow, so lately: frustration.

------
samstave
While I like the content on Quora, I can't stand the UI/UX.

I find it difficult to find new topics, the choice of font/color/font size
makes it hard to skim the main feed quickly.

I would far prefer JUST seeing the question titles - and not the other
information around each question.

The inability to expand or collapse questions better also makes navigating
difficulty.

All the while they pat themselves on the back constantly over their innovative
design.

I think they need a reality check.

